# Mass Effect - Relikt-Datenkerne wozu ?



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2017)

Habe von den 9 Relikt-Datenkernen nur 3 incl. dem ersten "geschenkten" erbeutet. Was geschieht wenn man alle 9 hat ? Haben die in irgendeiner Form eine Auswirkung ? Eröffnen die eine Bonusmission, wird meine Relikt-VI aufgepimpt oder wie muß ich mir das ganze vorstellen ?

Und wie setzen sich die Galaxie-Prozente zusammen ? Habe da nur 97% geschafft. Fehlen irgendwo diese 3%. Aus was setzen diese sich zusammen ?

Und was ist mit Habitat 7 (Ryder I) ? Da hieß es doch, daß das Terraforming noch nicht gestartet ist und man das Gewölbe neu starten muß ?

Das ging aber irgendwie nicht (da gab es keine LZ) und die Mission war auf einmal abgehakt ? Sollte dieser Auftrag eventuell auch Inhalt des Quarianer-Archen-DLC werden ? Die Mission bzw. deren abruptes Ende bevor diese überhaupt richtig gestartet ist war jedenfalls eigenartig. 1 x Planeten anklicken und Thema gegessen ? Ich hatte gedacht ich komme zum Abschluß noch einmal auf diesen Planeten drauf ?


----------

